# Mink putup pictures



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

These are from my neighbor/friend Greg's fur shed, he does a great job on his fur.
Part of his catch.








closeup of pleated tail








front legs poked inside








Jim


----------



## deerslayer15 (Nov 27, 2005)

Why isnt your friend a member of this site??????? nice catch to him by the way.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Looks like he has been doing good on the mink this year


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

Do you take the bottom jaw fur off the muskrats too?


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks to you and Greg for letting us take a peek into his fur shed. I picked-up some useful info from your pictures.

Are muskrat legs also poked into the interior of the case? I havent been doing that.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Good Lord that's alot of mink  

Are the front legs supposed to be poked in like that. I've just been leaving them out at about an inch long ??


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

thats a lot of nails.... i mean mink ... dang i am a bit jealous... i need to get my water line back out as soon as this snow hits and figures out if it wants to stay or not.... its awesome catching them but i had a heck of a time skinning the one i caught... kinda small to work with.. could imagine catching weasles.

Congrats on a fine looking catch.
~Hawk


----------



## jharris (Jan 23, 2006)

Yeah, those weasels are interesting to skin... wouldn't mind upgrading to that many mink. Nice job.


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

He sure knows how and where to catch those mink!
Thanks for the fine photos.


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

Don't let Mr. Dymond fool ya. I am very sure he has just as many if not more. He shared some of his catch numbers with me earlier this year and It's more than what you see in the picks. Mr. Dymond knows how to catch a mink or two as well.
Nice meeting you in person Jim. 
Frostbite


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

A couple answers: Normally don't cut off rat lips, rat legs don't get pushed inside,really not long enough.
Greg doesn't think his putup makes the fur check bigger but he just has a lot of pride in doing a little extra to the mink. He does have a wall full of top lot awards.
Hi Denny, see you next year if you come back. Jim


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

Come on Jim show some of your minkin' pics. I know you have some I seen them else where your a heck of a trapper I would love to run with you a day. Take lessons from a true mink guy.

Dave


----------



## Mallard (Jan 9, 2002)

Don't let him fool ya....I hear tell Dave catches an occasional mink.  Max, my son, just doesn't like the way he smells.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

TTT for Scooter and other newbies. Jim


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks Jim for pictures of mink on the stretchers, what type of wood are they made of, and could I make them myself?


----------

